# Be aware of Legionnaires' Disease risk for unused properties



## odyssey06 (18 May 2020)

The HSE's Health Protection Surveillance Centre (HPSC) today urged people to be aware of Legionnaires’ Disease, which can be caused due to bacteria growth in water systems which have been left untouched due to the Covid-19 pandemic. 

The HSE said that, due to the current pandemic, many buildings have been closed, or their use restricted.
“This can increase the risk of Legionella growth in the water systems and associated equipment including evaporative air conditioning systems, water fountains, showers, spa pools, and other equipment if the water systems have not been managed adequately, “the statement from the HSE added. 

[broken link removed]









						Medics warn of Legionnaires' Disease outbreak due to high number of water systems lying idle
					

Many buildings have been closed due to the Covid-19 pandemic.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## Bronco Lane (19 May 2020)

We have a shower in one of our spare bedrooms that is seldom used. It hasn't run in a few months. How do I go about reactivating this unit safely?


----------



## odyssey06 (19 May 2020)

Bronco Lane said:


> We have a shower in one of our spare bedrooms that is seldom used. It hasn't run in a few months. How do I go about reactivating this unit safely?



See "Control Measures" section of this information page:


			https://www.independentcottages.co.uk/holiday-blog/legionnaires-disease-know-your-risks-as-a-cottage-owner/


----------

